# Update on Peter (Humber-Traveller) 7th November 2009



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello to all Peter & Chris's friends here on MHF.

Following on from Uncle Norman & Auntie Sandra's visit to see Peter on 27th October, and again on 4th November, I made my way to Peter's home, and then onto St Andrews Hospice in Grimsby this morning with Chris.
Unfortunately, Peter suffered a fall earlier this morning, and had clear signs of bruising and grazing to his head and right hand. 

I haven't seen Peter for some weeks now, and I was totally taken aback when I saw him today. I hardly recognised him, partly due to the puffing of his face as a result of the steroid medication, and partly due to his frail stature. 
Peter was asleep when we arrived, and during my stay he wandered in and out of alertness. I honestly thought that Peter did not recognise me, nor my voice, but Chris assured me that he was fully aware of my presence. 
Whilst there, I passed on the very best wishes from all his friends on "Early Birds" and MHF members in general, to which he responded, affirming that he was fully aware of the sentiments relayed to him.

It saddens me that neither Norman & Sandra, nor myself are able to present better news, nor paint a brighter picture for you all from our visits.
Chris will still be there until later this evening. It's a long day for her....as is everyday, however, she is able to put on a very brave face.

Kindest regards,

Jock.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jock.

Words are very hard to put down at times like this, I would just like to say that Peter and his family is in Gill's and my thoughts.


Thanks Richard


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks jockandrita for the update on Peter and am sorry to hear that news is not good - peter is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for visiting and giving us the update. Thinking of Peter and Chris.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you for the update jockandrita................Phil & janet.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Jock. It doesn't make happy reading, but it's nice to think that Peter knows we're all here, rooting for both him and Chris.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Words can't say how sorry I am to hear this news.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

words cannot convey my feelings after meeting Peter and Chris.

Brave is the probably the most apropriate.
Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the update...........I am sure it helps Peter and Chris somewhat to know that we are all thinking of them.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for that report Jock, even though the news isn't what we would all want to hear.

Thanks also to yourselves, Norm and Sandra for visiting Chris and Peter so regularly, I'm sure your visits give Chris and Peter a great deal of support. Next time you see them please tell them that all the staff here at MHF are thinking of them.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

So many of us have been at the bedside of loved ones going through this type of hard time. 
I am thinking of them, with a feeling of sadness and loss, even though we have never met. MHF members are family too.

Ca


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Jock and Rita thanks for the update of our dear friend Peter.
Im so sorry the news is that Peter is very frail it is a hard thing he is journeying through so bravely.
I wish I could visit him, just to hold his hand, but he knows Im there in Spirit Bless him.
We have been, all this time, backing each other.
Poor Chris must be worn out Mentally and physically bless here.
I send our love to the both xxx Mavis and Ray


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jock. 

Of course we would like to hear better news.......I guess we do not always get what we want.  

Sending positive thoughts to Peter and Chris. 

Keith


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the new update Jock, I'm sure Peter and his family know that their cyberfriends are all well and truly with them.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you Jock for giving us all the news, we are all saddened by any such decline but are all aware of the passage onwards.

It is never easy to witness such events, even from a distance, we must all continue to think of both of them in our regular thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for taking the time to keep us informed,

Dave and Lesley


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

We're sorry that times are so bad for Peter and hope that Chris has the continued strength to cope. 

Best wishes from us both.

Norman n Liz


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you for the update Jock. Just as others before me have said, I am sure Chris and Peter and very thankful for your support. My thoughts go out to both of them through this very, very difficult time.

Sharon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thinking of you Peter and Chris.

Thank you Jock.

Pat and Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update.

So sorry to read Peter is so frail. Peter & Chris are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Thank you for keeping us informed Jock
Its so sad to hear how frail he is- our thoughts and prayers are with them both

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Peter*

Jock - thank you for the update.

Our thoughts are with Chris and Peter.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ciao Peter and Chris*

Ciao, and thanks for letting us know how things are. Pete was already a brave man when I met him at Lincoln 3 years ago; even braver now.
Let him know that there is a whole MHF community of 40000 motorhomers rooting for him and Chris. Including myself.
:wave: Ciao Pete.
eddied


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks for the update*

I'm afraid that I have no words adequate, just like to say that it's comforting to know there is a whole community out here offering what support we can.

Bryan and Rosemary


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello again

Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear the news about Peter.
We are still thinking of you Peter & Chris.

Elizabeth & George


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Pat and I would like to add our thanks Jock for the update.

I am sure Peter and Chris appreciate your visits and the fact you keep all their friends informed,although it is sad news.

Please give Peter and Chris our love and best wishes next time you visit.

Regards Terry.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I am sorry to say I received a call this morning from the hospice to say not to visit. I had arranged to meet Chris there this morning with some family photographs I took for them a few weeks ago.


Our thoughts are with Peter and his family

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, we're talking and thinking about them and hoping all these MHF positive vibes help. 

Dave & Alison


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jock and Rita.

Like The Snails, I can't think of any words that will help, other than to say we are thinking of Peter and Chris.

Dave and Sian.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update thinking of Peter & Chris daily, regards chris & gail


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Humber Traveller*

Peter and Chris our love and thoughts are with you both at this most stressful time.

Beth and Ray

Thank you Jock and Rita for the update


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Only wish we could do more or say more, thoughts are with the family.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Our thought and prayers are with you both Chris and Peter.
XXXX


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Like others it is difficult to say more than both Peter and Chris are in our thoughts, and I sincerely thank you both for your updates, sad though they are. 

Carol


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jock,

We too can only echo what others have said,Peter and Chris are both in our thoughts at this difficult time.

Steve and Sharon


----------

